# Value on a 1995 Schwinn Cruiser 6?



## CCTiger (May 7, 2020)

Any thoughts on a value? Looks to be in good condition, possibly some rust on the cranks. Hard to tell from the pictures, they are pretty bad.

I think it is the 1995 Cruiser 6.  Looks like it comes with a Blackburn rack, generator head & tail light, & a bell.



			Schwinn catalogs, 1991 - 2000 (234 of 577)


----------



## Roger Henning (May 7, 2020)

looks like a nice bike.  Are you buying or selling?  Roger


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2020)

Have you done a search on Ebay ended auctions for comps?


----------



## CCTiger (May 7, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> looks like a nice bike.  Are you buying or selling?  Roger



Thinking about buying. Don't really need another bike right now, but . . .


----------



## CCTiger (May 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Have you done a search on Ebay ended auctions for comps?




Yes, couldn't find anything on this particular bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2020)

If you are just looking for transportation maybe but I would not consider this a classic or collectible bicycle. I'd be hard pressed to do a hundy for one of these. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (May 7, 2020)

Where I am at, with the generator and lights, I would be hard pressed to go over $125 .... Looks nice and they ride well.


----------



## CCTiger (May 7, 2020)

Owner is selling it with a CycleOps trainer which I also want. Asking $225 for the pair.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 7, 2020)

Don't see that often, somebody finding these types, via net search, on their own. Surprisingly they ride  very  well. It's the first year of the old look but from a tube  "Classic type fork".

The saddle is just what Schwinn says, very comfortable. Prob. the biggest con is the cheap Chrome and very thin paint. Bike in question looks excellent, maybe garage kept albeit doesn't take much humidity because, they are literally rusting straight out the factory. Schwinn should have paid Taiwan like, an extra 50 cents per bike and do it better.
Had they not screwed the chrome, I think values would be better. Oh, those tires on that bike don't look like Schwinn, (con).

For future reference here's the jpg catalog:




https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AlBZzihL..._qC-kEmHja7xz45nuOxbQCLcB/s1600/95-56.jpgpage:


----------



## CCTiger (May 7, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Don't see that often, somebody finding these types, on their own. Surprisingly they ride  very  well. It's the first year of the old look but from a tube  "Classic type fork".
> 
> The saddle is just what Schwinn says, very comfortable. Prob. the biggest con is the cheap Chrome and very thin paint. Bike in question looks excellent, maybe garage kept albeit doesn't take much humidity because, they are literally rusting straight out the factory. Schwinn should have paid Taiwan like, an extra 50 cents per bike and do it better.
> Had they not screwed the chrome, I think values would be better. Oh, those tires on that bike don't look like Schwinn, (con).




Hmm, was thinking I would ride it, but I don't have enough climate controlled storage space to keep it. The owner only wants to only sell the bike and trainer together.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 7, 2020)

CCTiger said:


> Hmm, was thinking I would ride it, but I don't have enough climate controlled storage space to keep it. The owner only wants to only sell the bike and trainer together.



 aint gonna try to sway ya but, keep in mind where U at. Prob 95+%  here wouldn't touch it unless they can flip for a quick buck, the rest don't want it, . They're not collectible and otherwise, take up space and if you're thinking 'Investment, in time? Ferget-a-b-out-it, most any bike in these years will waste your space trying to preserve it for next 100 years. 

You're a completely different story, exercise or sport. . So, now ya know the down side, eh,, bargain bender I am If you are gonna ride it, and ya want both, whelp, now ya got the dope. shoot the guy your best price and enjoy! They're fun bikes so, don't leave out in rain over night and stuff, and wax with lemon (Cheap-o dollor store lemon furniture polish will do), r somtin as needed..


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 9, 2020)

CCTiger said:


> Any thoughts on a value? Looks to be in good condition, possibly some rust on the cranks. Hard to tell from the pictures, they are pretty bad.
> 
> I think it is the 1995 Cruiser 6.  Looks like it comes with a Blackburn rack, generator head & tail light, & a bell.
> 
> ...




As others have already stated, the bike is nothing special. It is a bike made in Taiwan with serious quality issues, and has no collectible value. 

It may make a nice rider if cared for properly?

So what about the other part of the deal? Do you have a pic of that bike also?


----------

